# http://steph.photo.free.fr/



## steph_in_lyon (Jul 19, 2004)

My new website opened a few days ago !
Visit it and tell me what do you think about it !

See you Soon

Stéphane

http://steph.photo.free.fr/


----------



## airgunr (Jul 19, 2004)

I like the flowers but really didn't check out much else since I have a dial-up account and your site is pretty slow loading for me.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 19, 2004)

I like it too but it's a little slow for me with cable.


----------

